# hcg ?



## sscar (Apr 9, 2011)

hcg comes in amps, once you open them you have to use all the hcg? doses seem to be much less than what is provided in a amp.How do you store whats left over untile your next injection? also do most of you load your hcg in with your test? what size needles are most of you using i have 22g 1 1/2  thanks


----------



## LightBearer (Apr 9, 2011)

do not load hcg in with test, one is oil one is water
and HCG gets pnned SUB-Q while test is IM
what you do is buy STERILE vials to store your hcg in until you use it. 
get some from gpz com.
some people load a few weeks worth of hcg into sevral pins to avoid buying sterile vials but i personally got the vials for my cycle


----------



## Digitalash (Apr 9, 2011)

LightBearer said:


> do not load hcg in with test, one is oil one is water
> what you do is buy STERILE vials to store your hcg in until you use it.
> get some from gpz com.
> some people load a few weeks worth of hcg into sevral pins to avoid buying sterile vials but i personally got the vials for my cycle


 

also has to be refrigerated doesn't it?


----------



## LightBearer (Apr 9, 2011)

after reconstituting it yes definitely fridge, im not positive if it needs to be kept cold while in powder form, i had mine in my drawer for months until i got a little personal fridge for months, but now i keep the powder cold as well


----------



## alphabolic (Apr 9, 2011)

how long does hcg last in the fridge with bacteriostatic water?

i've heard some say 45 days while others say up to 60


----------



## sscar (Apr 9, 2011)

ok thanks for the info.what size pins do you use for the hcg? I hope smaller than the harpoons i have.


----------



## alphabolic (Apr 9, 2011)

sscar said:


> ok thanks for the info.what size pins do you use for the hcg? I hope smaller than the harpoons i have.


 
you can use insulin pins which are very slim i think about 29 gauge?


----------



## sscar (Apr 9, 2011)

ok that sounds good,what size is the most common for test? likie i said i have 22g 1 1/2


----------



## Digitalash (Apr 9, 2011)

sscar said:


> ok that sounds good,what size is the most common for test? likie i said i have 22g 1 1/2


 
hard to say since guys use many different sizes, 22 should be fine, I've heard 25g works well but it takes much longer to inject, fine by me so that is what I will be using lol. I've heard of people even using 29ga. insulin pins for test with no problems, just takes much longer


----------



## sscar (Apr 9, 2011)

I will admit its not my favorite thing to do.


----------



## SCAGNETTI (Apr 9, 2011)

I have read 45 to 60 days in the fridge once hcg is mixed. It then begins losing potency. 
From what I know hcg can be used SubQ or IM, anybody else have input?
 Personally I use 23 or 25 gauge 1 1/2" for Test, depending on the viscosity of the oil.

I Will be running Test E for 10 weeks at 500mg/week. Is it best to begin hcg around week 5 or 6 at 500iu/week and run it through the beginning of PCT?

Thanks

-Scagnetti


----------



## sscar (Apr 9, 2011)

thanks for the info I have never used hcg but i am looking on trying it on my next cycle.I get great results from low doses of aas.I only used test cyp once.My cycle was 250 test cyp and deca 250 once a week with 30mg of anavar ed.I did this for 10 weeks and used clomid for 3 weeks.I usually weigh a natural 220 at 5'10" in the winter and diet down to 205 with around 6 percent body fat in the late spring and start my 10 week cycle in june.this will be my 3rd cycle.


----------



## G3 (Apr 9, 2011)

I'm having a bitch of a time finding Bacteriostatic water for mixing my HCG. Anybody having this problem, recently?


----------



## rocco0218 (Apr 9, 2011)

*hcg*

after you mix in the ampule, you can preload insulin pins and store in the fridge.  If you are going IM you can mix and preload a syringe and shoot your doses out of the syringe or draw from that syringe into another.


----------



## exphys88 (Apr 9, 2011)

G3 said:


> I'm having a bitch of a time finding Bacteriostatic water for mixing my HCG. Anybody having this problem, recently?



cem had some a few weeks ago...


----------



## Ravager (Apr 10, 2011)

Search for it on amazon


----------

